# Question about component fountain pens



## Mickey (Mar 4, 2010)

Many component fountain pens have a long plastic sleeve attached to the center band that fits up inside the top cap. It's been my experience that this plastic sleeve is often "shaved" when the center band is pressed into place. These shavings will sometimes get caught between the center band and the top tube causing a very small gap between the two. So, my question is, do any of you cut off all or a portion of that sleeve or is there something else you do OR am I the only one?


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 4, 2010)

As you assemble the pen, STOP when the black plastic is in the tube, BEFORE you "drive it home".  Now, take a razor blade and remove the black that was "shaved off" and then finish seating the centerband.


----------



## Kaspar (Mar 6, 2010)

What ed said.  Also, deburr your tubes before trying to seat anything.  9 times out of 10 you'll avoid that problem, and a few others, completely.  Some use a deburring tool.  I use an Exacto knife to really create that shoulder and I haven't had that happen in a long time.


----------

